
GNU TeXmacs: a scientific editing platform (2006) [pdf] - amichail
http://www.texmacs.org/Samples/texmacs.pdf
======
brudgers
Texmacs home:
[http://www.texmacs.org/tmweb/home/welcome.en.html](http://www.texmacs.org/tmweb/home/welcome.en.html)

------
amichail
More reading:

Preserving syntactic correctness while editing mathematical formulas (2015)
[http://www.texmacs.org/joris/syncorr/syncorr.pdf](http://www.texmacs.org/joris/syncorr/syncorr.pdf)

Conservative conversion between LaTeX and TeXmacs (2014)
[http://www.texmacs.org/joris/latexconv/latexconv.pdf](http://www.texmacs.org/joris/latexconv/latexconv.pdf)

------
mbrock
Fascinating piece of software. I used to use it a lot. The math input keys
were nice once I got used to them. And WYSIWYG editing with a LaTeX-quality
view is kind of spectacular.

------
chiachun
The keyboard shortcuts for math input are so nice! I have tried Lyx and
Mathtype, and still found GNU TeXmacs better.

------
mark_l_watson
I used this for writing two books. Nice stuff, but I have simplified my
writing workflow using leanpub.com - simple markdown but you can still embed
formulas, etc.

------
agumonkey
I heard LIGO was done on jupyter (ex ipython notebook IIRC) though.

~~~
jofer
What does that have to do with typesetting a publication?

~~~
agumonkey
I thought TeXmacs had was an ancestor of notebook-like exploration and not
only a formatting system.

